# Nach Umzug  Webseite nicht mehr....



## el_espiritu (18. August 2003)

Hilfe!

Habe eine Webseite mit PHP/MySQL auf einem Windows System programmiert,  soweit auch einwandfrei. Nun habe ich die Webseite auf einen Suse Linux OS kopiert. Die Seite läuft soweit auch, aber er speichert nicht alle Einträge aus Formularfeldern in die Datenbank. 
Woran könnte denn das liegen


----------



## Vaio82 (18. August 2003)

hmm .... das sind recht wenig infos .. 

Vielleicht heißt die DB anders? Bzw. die Tabellen? oder sogar die Spalten? Existiert die DB überhaupt auf der Linux-Kiste? 

Fragen über Fragen  


Beste Grüße
Claus


----------



## el_espiritu (18. August 2003)

Ja, ich weiß. Aber ich kann nicht die komplette Funktionsweise der Webseite aufzählen. Datenbank ist natürlich da auf dem Linux, genauso wie sie auf dem Windows Rechner war......so weit ich das erkennen kann. Hatte auf dem Windows MySQLFront laufen, aber ich bekomme damit keine Verbindung zum Linux Server......sonst könnte man besser nach der Datenbank schauen.....
Ich dachte vielleicht hat jemand Tips oder weiß evt. ein paar Fehlerquellen, die man zuerst checken könnte.....


----------



## Christian Fein (18. August 2003)

phpMyAdmin 
damit geht das


----------



## el_espiritu (19. August 2003)

Hab den Fehler gefunden: register_globals war auf  "No" gesetzt.


----------

